# Camellia Issue



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

Not sure where to post this issue... My Camilla's got some weird spots. What is this?!?!?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@gwolf64 I moved this to the landscape side. Maybe you might have more help here.

I had to Google Camellia to figure out that it is someone in the British royalty and a plant with a beautiful flower. Therefore I am not the right person to assist you, but it does look like a fungus, maybe a leaf spot type.


----------



## ZoysiaPro (Mar 27, 2019)

Do you have pictures of the entire tree and the underside of the leaves?


----------



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

ZoysiaPro said:


> Do you have pictures of the entire tree and the underside of the leaves?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

You have yellow leaf spot and what appears to be an iron deficiency. Have y'all been getting enough rain or do you water the plant with irrigation? You are either lacking water or over-watering.

You can water with one of those Ironite bottles you can find at lowes/hd to supplement the iron. That should help the leaves with their blight and help them grow dark green which is what camellias are supposed to look like.

For the yellow leaf spot, you need to pull away the dead/dying leaves because the infection spreads similar to black leaf spot through dripping water. You will need to apply fungicide. If you do not have commercial grade fungicides at your disposal already, then you should try less invasive methods first. I would first try a copper based fungicide like Bonide 811 Copper 4E Fungicide or possibly some pure neem oil (100% pure neem oil is preferred but you will not find this in stores).


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Camellias need lots of water through the year. Ours succumb to a bit of frost the other night.


----------



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> You have yellow leaf spot and what appears to be an iron deficiency. Have y'all been getting enough rain or do you water the plant with irrigation? You are either lacking water or over-watering.
> 
> You can water with one of those Ironite bottles you can find at lowes/hd to supplement the iron. That should help the leaves with their blight and help them grow dark green which is what camellias are supposed to look like.
> 
> For the yellow leaf spot, you need to pull away the dead/dying leaves because the infection spreads similar to black leaf spot through dripping water. You will need to apply fungicide. If you do not have commercial grade fungicides at your disposal already, then you should try less invasive methods first. I would first try a copper based fungicide like Bonide 811 Copper 4E Fungicide or possibly some pure neem oil (100% pure neem oil is preferred but you will not find this in stores).


We have had a lot of rain recently. I just applied copper fungicide. I have a bag of Ferris sulfate. I guess I'll try applying at bag rate? Thoughts?


----------

